
Onboardings in Time of Corona: UX-Bootcamp - anualvis
https://dgraph.io/blog/post/ux-bootcamp-an-onboarding-playbook/
======
anualvis
If you are a product company with a thriving community and users, you should
experiment with UX Bootcamp as program to onboard new engineering hires.

